# Need info on american racing headers 2005 gto



## torrid red sap (Sep 27, 2014)

Has anybody installed american racing headers on 2005-2006 GTO, were they difficult to install? How well do they fit? What about ground clearance? Are they quality headers or junk? Would you recommend them ? (To your mother inlaw Ha Ha!) I am considering buying a set ,1-3/4 ,3 inch collectors, did you see a decent performance increase or is it just hype? THANKS FOR YOUR HELP!


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

They will definitely help altho a tune will maximize the potential. They fit fine with good clearance but they are all a PITA on the driver's side.


----------



## pocketmaster (Feb 26, 2010)

svede1212 said:


> They will definitely help altho a tune will maximize the potential. They fit fine with good clearance but they are all a PITA on the driver's side.


Aint that the damn truth!!


----------

